# Popcorntime run via LBC



## User7 (Jun 2, 2015)

I was tried to run popcontime (https://popcorntime.io/) on FreeBSD via Linux Binary Compatibility. I downloaded a package for Linux 32bit, when I added the request library I had this problem:
	
	



```
/usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time)
```
 And now I don't know if I need some library in FreeBSD (library /usr/lib/ is a FreeBSD library) if I install some package into /compat/linux/lib?
	
	



```
sh-4.1# uname -a
Linux komputer 2.6.18 FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE-p10 #0: Wed May 13 06:54:13 UTC 2015 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
sh-4.1# /home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time
/home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time: /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15' not found (required by /home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time)
/home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by /home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time)
/home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libudev.so.1)
/home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.16' not found (required by /lib/libudev.so.1)
sh-4.1#
```


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2015)

It requires a newer glibc version than the Linux Compatibility Layer has.


----------



## User7 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ok, but how to install or replace that?


----------



## kpa (Jun 2, 2015)

You'd have to replicate the work done on the emulators/linux_base-c6 port using newer sources that are based on the newer version of glibc. Just copying the newer version of the library over your installed glibc is unlikely to work, there are other libraries involved that have to matched with glibc to create a consistent environment of shared libraries that the application you're trying to run expects.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 2, 2015)

kpa said:


> You'd have to replicate the work done on the emulators/linux_base-c6 port using newer sources that are based on the newer version of glibc.


I'm not sure but this might also require support for a newer Linux kernel. The one that's emulated is rather old.


----------



## User7 (Jun 6, 2015)

I was rebuilt world with newest "CURRENT" version of LBC but still I need glibc 2.21 and GLIBCXX_3.4.15 where I can found it?


----------



## abishai (Jun 7, 2015)

CURRENT won't help you as linux binaries coming from ports. You can try to install ubuntu in compat folder.
I tried it when tested linux games under lemul branch
1. Download ISO and mount it (assume, it is /mnt)
2. `cd /compat`
3. `unsquashfs -d linux /mnt/ubuntu/casper/filesystem.squashfs` Take squash utils here sysutils/squashfs-tools
4. Chroot to /compat/linux and `chmod -R u+rwX` /bin /sbin /lib /usr/bin /usr/sbin /usr/lib
5. Delete /compat/linux/etc/passwd

But i think, it'll just increase the complexity of problems you are facing.


----------



## User7 (Jun 7, 2015)

I use `brandelf` on executable file, from FreeBSD system console and iI have this:

```
root@komputer:~ # brandelf -t Linux /home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time
root@komputer:~ # /home/komputer/Downloads/popcorn/Popcorn-Time
/proc/cpuinfo: No such file or directory
[3016:0607/210008:FATAL:shell_main_delegate.cc(203)] Check failed: base::PathExists(pak_file). nw.pak is missing
Abort (core dumped)
```
This version LBC have x64, so later I check Ubuntu x64. Maybe will be work.


----------

